# Mitsubishi TV



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

I've seen those on the forum a few time already and I've not been there for a while. And all of you say that they are great bang for the buck. Are these only available in US? It was the first time I head of these TV I even never seen them in advertising. I may consider them for my next TV if they are available here.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not sure what they are marketing in Canada. Check the Mitsubishi global site and see what they have for Canada.


----------



## 2ChannelDude (Jan 29, 2011)

In my opinion Mitsubishi builds some of the best TV's out there! Keep in mind they have many price point/quality levels like any other manufacturers. I don't think you can go wrong with Mitsubishi.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad has a Mitsubishi lcd. Its probably 8 years old and still has a great picture.


----------

